# Issues signing up



## PANewbie (Jan 8, 2016)

I’m trying to fill out my personal info in the app. If let’s me put in my address phone number etc. but won’t let me enter my name. It’s just a blank field. It signed out and back in, redownloaded the app— it’s only the name field that doesn’t seem to work? Any ideas ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Universe is trying to Warn you !


----------



## PANewbie (Jan 8, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The Universe is trying to Warn you !


Ha. Help desk actually helped me with it. Just an issue w locations. All good now


----------

